# MBTI ESxx types, what is your MBTI and Socionics type?



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

This is to check for J/P assignments for MBTI extroverted sensing types.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

ESTP -> LIE; ESFP -> EIE?

Was that a mistake?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah that's a typo. I copy/pasted the answers from the ENxx poll and looks like I skipped editing those two.

It should read ESTP -> ESTj, ESFP -> ESFj.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> Yeah that's a typo. I copy/pasted the answers from the ENxx poll and looks like I skipped editing those two.
> 
> It should read ESTP -> ESTj, ESFP -> ESFj.


Maybe you could ask a mod to edit them if possible?


----------

